
How China built ‘iPhone city’ with billions in perks for Apple’s partner - siculars
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/12/29/technology/apple-iphone-china-foxconn.html
======
siculars
Beyond iPhone in China, I have a larger question. Let's say I were building
product in the US with child labor in unsafe conditions not adhering to US
laws and regulations. Would I be allowed to sell that product in the US?
Probably not. If I were doing similarly around the world then seeking to sell
that product in the US, it happens to be the case that I could.

Why is that the case? Why is it that product built in foreign countries that
do not adhere to US laws and regulations on manufacturing and labor are
allowed to be sold in the US?

